# Skeen Trail CF 2020



## SkeenRider (30. Oktober 2019)

Still und heimlich bringe sie endlich das Skeen Trail in Carbon 






						SKEEN TRAIL CF 9.0 2020 – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de


----------



## Oshiki (31. Oktober 2019)

Im Text sind noch Schreibfehler und das Gewicht finde ich ziemlich hoch.

Wann gibt es die Geodaten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (31. Oktober 2019)

Oshiki schrieb:


> Im Text sind noch Schreibfehler und das Gewicht finde ich ziemlich hoch.
> 
> Wann gibt es die Geodaten?



Gewicht könnte ungefähr stimmen. Zum vergleich das Canyon Neuron ist auch nicht viel leichter. Der Rahmen sieht identisch aus mit dem vom Slide Trail. Preis/ Leistung ist mal wieder sehr gut. Die Farb Kombi finde ich auch sehr Schick.


----------



## Oshiki (31. Oktober 2019)

Ja die Farb Combi ist wirklich schick.


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (31. Oktober 2019)

Wenn es genau so aussehen würde ist es eine schöne Farbcombi.Doch leider ist es nicht so.Das Swoop Hybrid 9.0 ist auch Maroon Red,und da wirkt die Farbe schon nicht mehr so schön.Ähnlich dem Slide Trail 9,da wirkte es erst so als wäre das schön knallig gelb,aber in Wirklichkeit ist es eher goldfarben.In gelb hätte ich es sofort genommen.Auf der Website täuscht das schon enorm...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Oktober 2019)

Wir haben schwer an unserer Fotoqualität gearbeitet, da wir mit der bis 2019 verwendeten Bildern auch nicht zufrieden waren. Die 2020er Räder sind jetzt praktisch farbecht abgelichtet worden.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Oktober 2019)

Abgesehen davon kommt es sehr stark auf das Endgerät an, über das man sich die Bilder anschaut.


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (31. Oktober 2019)

Ok,mag sein.Ich sehe mir die kleinen Bildchen auf einem Handy(S10e) an und auf einem Ipad mini4 an.Also auf mobilen Geräten.So wie 90% das tun denke ich.Dafür reicht euer Bildmaterial einfach nicht aus um es mal freundlich zu formulieren.Ich wohne 600 km von Bonn entfernt,kann also nichtmal eben schnell kommen und mir die Bikes live betrachten.Also steht und fällt meine Kaufentscheidung mit den Bildern die ihr zu Verfügung stellt.Ich hab mir die Finger wundgesucht nach Livebildern vom Slide Trail 9,und so gut wie nichts gefunden.Ich will das Bike von oben,unten ,links,rechts 360 Grad usw. sehen ,und zwar Hochauflösend bevor ich 3000 € ausgebe.Am besten noch ein Bikepornvideo unter freiem Himmel.Das gehört einfach heute dazu finde ich.Ihr verkauft Bikes für 4500 € und findet fast garnix dazu...Ich glaube in diesem Bereich habt ihr noch ein Menge nachzuholen.


----------



## SkeenRider (31. Oktober 2019)

Flchlndwnhiller schrieb:


> Ok,mag sein.Ich sehe mir die kleinen Bildchen auf einem Handy(S10e) an und auf einem Ipad mini4 an.Also auf mobilen Geräten.So wie 90% das tun denke ich.Dafür reicht euer Bildmaterial einfach nicht aus um es mal freundlich zu formulieren.Ich wohne 600 km von Bonn entfernt,kann also nichtmal eben schnell kommen und mir die Bikes live betrachten.Also steht und fällt meine Kaufentscheidung mit den Bildern die ihr zu Verfügung stellt.Ich hab mir die Finger wundgesucht nach Livebildern vom Slide Trail 9,und so gut wie nichts gefunden.Ich will das Bike von oben,unten ,links,rechts 360 Grad usw. sehen ,und zwar Hochauflösend bevor ich 3000 € ausgebe.Am besten noch ein Bikepornvideo unter freiem Himmel.Das gehört einfach heute dazu finde ich.Ihr verkauft Bikes für 4500 € und findet fast garnix dazu...Ich glaube in diesem Bereich habt ihr noch ein Menge nachzuholen.



Ist das bei anderen Herstellern besser? Geh mal auf die Seite von Propain oder guck mal bei Canyon. Da gibt es auxh nicht mehr und bessere Bilder. Von dem angesprochenen Slide Taril finde ich genug Bilder im Internet und auf Instagram. Die Live Bilder unterscheideb sich auch stark dank Fotofilter usw...


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (31. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (31. Oktober 2019)

Das soll die gleiche Farbe sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (31. Oktober 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Ist das bei anderen Herstellern besser? Geh mal auf die Seite von Propain oder guck mal bei Canyon. Da gibt es auxh nicht mehr und bessere Bilder. Von dem angesprochenen Slide Taril finde ich genug Bilder im Internet und auf Instagram. Die Live Bilder unterscheideb sich auch stark dank Fotofilter usw...


Also wenn ich mir z.b. bei Canyon oder bei YT die Bilder anschaue und die es im Netz gibt(z.b. Instagram)oder bei Youtube vergleiche, so sehe ich ein und dieselbe Farbe.Bei Radon weicht das schon sehr stark ab,zumindest bei den beiden Modellen über die wir hier reden.


----------



## Oshiki (31. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es inzwischen Infos zur Geometrie?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Oktober 2019)

Skeen Trail 8.0 2020 ist matt, das Swoop Hybrid 9.0 2019 ist glänzend lackiert.


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (31. Oktober 2019)

Ok danke,das erklärt einiges.Ein paar Bilder in freier Wildbahn wären trotzdem schön.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Oktober 2019)

Kommt noch alles...versprochen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2019)

Flchlndwnhiller schrieb:


> Ok,mag sein.Ich sehe mir die kleinen Bildchen auf einem Handy(S10e) an und auf einem Ipad mini4 an.Also auf mobilen Geräten.So wie 90% das tun denke ich.Dafür reicht euer Bildmaterial einfach nicht aus um es mal freundlich zu formulieren.Ich wohne 600 km von Bonn entfernt,kann also nichtmal eben schnell kommen und mir die Bikes live betrachten.Also steht und fällt meine Kaufentscheidung mit den Bildern die ihr zu Verfügung stellt.Ich hab mir die Finger wundgesucht nach Livebildern vom Slide Trail 9,und so gut wie nichts gefunden.Ich will das Bike von oben,unten ,links,rechts 360 Grad usw. sehen ,und zwar Hochauflösend bevor ich 3000 € ausgebe.Am besten noch ein Bikepornvideo unter freiem Himmel.Das gehört einfach heute dazu finde ich.Ihr verkauft Bikes für 4500 € und findet fast garnix dazu...Ich glaube in diesem Bereich habt ihr noch ein Menge nachzuholen.



Dann kauf doch da wo`s bessere Bilder und Bikeporno gibt !



Flchlndwnhiller schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir z.b. bei Canyon oder bei YT die Bilder anschaue und die es im Netz gibt(z.b. Instagram)oder bei Youtube vergleiche, so sehe ich ein und dieselbe Farbe.Bei Radon weicht das schon sehr stark ab,zumindest bei den beiden Modellen über die wir hier reden.



Dann kauf doch ein Canyon oder YT !

Wie wäre es mit ein bisschen Eigeninitiative ? Sich mal vom Handy lösen und mal zu nem Testival von Radon fahren um son Teil live zu sehen ?
Da kannste dich sogar nicht nur unters Bike legen um es von unten zu sehen sondern auch testen ! Aber anscheinend ist die Optik ja wichtiger als das Fahrerlebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SkeenRider (1. November 2019)

Skeen Trail CF 10.0 ist Online






						SKEEN TRAIL CF 10.0 SL 2020 – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de


----------



## filiale (1. November 2019)

Flchlndwnhiller schrieb:


> Also auf mobilen Geräten.So wie 90% das tun denke ich.



Da hast Du falsch gedacht. Von Dir auf Andere zu schließen ist keine gute Idee.


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (1. November 2019)

Ohje,ich hab Kritik geäussert,ich bin der Feind.Immer wieder interessant wie Leute die hier Kritik üben von allen Seiten angegangen werden.Radon ist kontstruktive Kritik 1000 mal lieber als euer Fanboygequatsche.Was erhofft ihr euch?Einen Gutschein,oder soll Radon ein Like auf eurer Instaseite dalassen?Armselig!Aber das nennt man wohl Markenbindung.Die Testevents waren alle südlich von Bonn,also noch weiter enfernt von Norddeutschland.Einige von euch scheinen die Zeichen der Zeit nicht deuten zu können.Ein blitzsauberer Internetauftritt ist heutzutage unabdinglich,auch um sich von der Konkurenz abzuheben,vor allem für einen Direktversender.Gute Bikes bauen sie alle,da kommt es auf vermeintliche Kleinigkeiten an.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2019)

Flchlndwnhiller schrieb:


> Ohje,ich hab Kritik geäussert,ich bin der Feind.Immer wieder interessant wie Leute die hier Kritik üben von allen Seiten angegangen werden.Radon ist kontstruktive Kritik 1000 mal lieber als euer Fanboygequatsche.Was erhofft ihr euch?Einen Gutschein,oder soll Radon ein Like auf eurer Instaseite dalassen?Armselig!Aber das nennt man wohl Markenbindung.Die Testevents waren alle südlich von Bonn,also noch weiter enfernt von Norddeutschland.Einige von euch scheinen die Zeichen der Zeit nicht deuten zu können.Ein blitzsauberer Internetauftritt ist heutzutage unabdinglich,auch um sich von der Konkurenz abzuheben,vor allem für einen Direktversender.Gute Bikes bauen sie alle,da kommt es auf vermeintliche Kleinigkeiten an.



Und das weisst du weil du die Branchen in und auswendig kennst ?


----------



## SkeenRider (2. November 2019)

Ich hab mir heute ein Slide Trail 9.0 2020 gekauf  und ich finde das sie die Farbe recht gut getroffen haben. Es hängt aber auch wirklich stark vom Endgerät ab. Auf meinem Handy zb sieht die Farbe wie in echt aus und auf dem Tablet ist es eine ganz andere Farbe.


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (2. November 2019)

Glückwunsch,und ist es mehr golfarben oder eher gelb?Wenn du magst kannst du ja mal ein/zwei Fotos dalassen.Das hilft enorm in der Entscheidungsfindung,sicherlich nicht nur bei mir.Viel Spass mit dem Bike


----------



## Frodijak (2. November 2019)

...


----------



## SkeenRider (2. November 2019)

Flchlndwnhiller schrieb:


> Glückwunsch,und ist es mehr golfarben oder eher gelb?Wenn du magst kannst du ja mal ein/zwei Fotos dalassen.Das hilft enorm in der Entscheidungsfindung,sicherlich nicht nur bei mir.Viel Spass mit dem Bike



Also auf meinem Handy wird es auch mehr richtung Gold angezeigt und auf meinem Tablet sieht es eher hell Gelb aus. Es kommt wirklich aufs Endgerät an. Live ist die Farbe der hammer. Eigentlich gehört es hier nicht hin aber machen wir mal eine Audnahmen. Eine genaue Vorstellung vom Bike folgt morgen im richtigen Thread.


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (3. November 2019)

Na dann einigen wir uns auf Gelbgold .Schwierig einzuordnen die Farbe,hat aber was und hab ich so nicht gesehn.Und ist auch mal was anderes.Ich mag es gerne schön knallig,ähnlich dem neuen Skeen Trail 9.Ob noch ein Skeen Trail 10.0 kommt?Zwischen dem 9.0 und 10.0 Sl wäre ja noch Platz für ein Modell.Danke für die Bilder.


----------



## SkeenRider (3. November 2019)

Flchlndwnhiller schrieb:


> Na dann einigen wir uns auf Gelbgold .Schwierig einzuordnen die Farbe,hat aber was und hab ich so nicht gesehn.Und ist auch mal was anderes.Ich mag es gerne schön knallig,ähnlich dem neuen Skeen Trail 9.Ob noch ein Skeen Trail 10.0 kommt?Zwischen dem 9.0 und 10.0 Sl wäre ja noch Platz für ein Modell.Danke für die Bilder.



Ich würde eher sagen Goldgelb. Die Farbe in kombi mit dem Schwarzen Hinterbau ist sehr schön. 

Ich könnte mir noch vorstellen das ein Skeen Trail CF 10.0 für 2999€ kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcman80 (3. November 2019)

Finde das Rad nett. Vor allem das 10.0. Dachte schon, dass könnte mein nächster Langstreckenhobel werden. Aber mir kommt es auch recht schwer vor.... das Slide 160 gabs schon in der Gewichtsklasse und das Slide 140 Carbon war z. T. nochmal deutlich leichter. Liegt das nur an den 29ern?


----------



## SkeenRider (3. November 2019)

Marcman80 schrieb:


> Finde das Rad nett. Vor allem das 10.0. Dachte schon, dass könnte mein nächster Langstreckenhobel werden. Aber mir kommt es auch recht schwer vor.... das Slide 160 gabs schon in der Gewichtsklasse und das Slide 140 Carbon war z. T. nochmal deutlich leichter. Liegt das nur an den 29ern?



29", Alu Hinterbau, der Carbon Hauptrahmen wird auch was Stabiler und schwerer sein. Canyon Neuron ist nicht viel leichter.

Edit: Das 10.0 SL wiegt nur 12,7kg das ist heut zutage schon sehr leicht für ein Trail/ Tourenfully. P/L ist unschlagbar.


----------



## Marcman80 (3. November 2019)

„Heutzutage“. Da geb ich dir absolut recht. Alle Räder sind irgendwie schwerer und abfahrtslastiger geworden. Frage mich nur, ob das wirklich so sein muss?! Und einen Vergleich mit dem Neuron ziehe ich nicht; für das Bike interessiere ich mich auch nicht. Habe ja auch bewusst den Vergleich zu älteren Radons gezogen. Das die Canyons auch immer schwerer werden, wurde an anderer Stelle ja auch schon hinlänglich erörtert. Naja; ich hätte gerne ein leichtes Rad für Langstrecke: bin mit einem 2012er Skeen einen Alpencross gefahren (kompletter Alurahmen!) und das wog -mit 3-fach-Kurbel- knapp unter 11 kg. Man gewinnt den Eindruck, dass Bikes unter 13 kg heute „unvernünftiger Leichtbau“ sind?! Klar, sind die Bikes heute besser, steifer, robuster etc. Aber die alten Bikes sind mir auch nicht alle unter dem hintern weggebrochen.


----------



## Resimilchkuh (5. November 2019)

Das hatte dann aber "nur" 100 mm, 26er LRS mit 19er Innenweite und vermutlich 2,1 bis 2,25 Reifen, von Variostütze mal abgesehen.
Geht halt viel Gewicht für die abfahrtslastigeren Parts drauf. Ein Tourenfully bietet ja mit 120 oder mehr Federweg,flacherer Geo und 29er mit 30er Maulweiten schon Bergabpotential, wie vor ein paar Jahren noch ein abfahrtslastiges  AM in 27,5 .
Wenn man sich die aktuellen XC Maschinen in 100 mm ansieht, merkt man schon, dass leicht machbar ist,  aber anscheinend will der Markt die "dicken Brummer" auch im Bereich der Tourenfahrer\Trailsurfer.
Ob man dadurch mehr Spaß hat.......


----------



## bromoe (5. November 2019)

Also für mich sieht das irgendwie so aus, als hätte Radon den gleichen Rahmen vom Slide Trail fürs Skeen Trail benutzt.. Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer passt auch. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Marcman80 (5. November 2019)

Resimilchkuh schrieb:


> Das hatte dann aber "nur" 100 mm, 26er LRS mit 19er Innenweite und vermutlich 2,1 bis 2,25 Reifen, von Variostütze mal abgesehen.
> Geht halt viel Gewicht für die abfahrtslastigeren Parts drauf. Ein Tourenfully bietet ja mit 120 oder mehr Federweg,flacherer Geo und 29er mit 30er Maulweiten schon Bergabpotential, wie vor ein paar Jahren noch ein abfahrtslastiges  AM in 27,5 .
> Wenn man sich die aktuellen XC Maschinen in 100 mm ansieht, merkt man schon, dass leicht machbar ist,  aber anscheinend will der Markt die "dicken Brummer" auch im Bereich der Tourenfahrer\Trailsurfer.
> Ob man dadurch mehr Spaß hat.......


Nee, das alte hatte auch 120mm. Mit dem Rest hast du recht. Aber auch mit komplettem Alurahmen und 3-Fach-Kurbel. Aber vermutlich hast du recht: der Markt scheint das nachzufragen. Dennoch: Muss ein Tourenrad so auf Abfahrt getrimmt - und damit so schwer - sein? Ich für meinen Teil wäre mit einem leichteren Rad glücklicher. Aber ich bin auch in der glücklichen Situation, mir für jeden Einsatzbereich das passende Bike vorhalten zu können. Wenn man das nicht kann, ist das neue Skeen vielleicht ein schöner Kompromiss. Leider kommt es damit für mich halt nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## Marcman80 (5. November 2019)

bromoe schrieb:


> Also für mich sieht das irgendwie so aus, als hätte Radon den gleichen Rahmen vom Slide Trail fürs Skeen Trail benutzt.. Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer passt auch. Was meint ihr dazu?


Vermute ich auch.


----------



## SkeenRider (5. November 2019)

Marcman80 schrieb:


> Muss ein Tourenrad so auf Abfahrt getrimmt - und damit so schwer - sein?



Was genau ist denn so sehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt? Die 34er Fox? Die Nobby Nic Reifen? Wer das alles nicht braucht der braucht auch kein Trail Bike sonder wäre mit einem XC Fully oder einem Hardtail besser bedient. Eine 32er Fox wäre z.b an einem Skeen Trail ziemlich fehl am Platz. Ich finde die Ausstattung für ein Trail / Tourenbike angemessen.


----------



## SkeenRider (5. November 2019)

bromoe schrieb:


> Also für mich sieht das irgendwie so aus, als hätte Radon den gleichen Rahmen vom Slide Trail fürs Skeen Trail benutzt.. Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer passt auch. Was meint ihr dazu?





Marcman80 schrieb:


> Vermute ich auch.



Erste seite Beitrag #3 

Die Rahmen sehen Identisch aus sind aber von der Geo unterschiedlich. Geo werte vom Skeen Trail sind jetzt auch Online auf der Radon Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bromoe (5. November 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Erste seite Beitrag #3
> 
> Die Rahmen sehen Identisch aus sind aber von der Geo unterschiedlich. Geo werte vom Skeen Trail sind jetzt auch Online auf der Radon Seite.


Oh Danke! Das habe ich wohl übersehen.. Scheinbar haben die aber nur etwas am Hinterbau verändert, der Rahmen sieht gleich aus. Reach ist etwas kürzer aufgrund der kürzeren Gabel.


----------



## Marcman80 (5. November 2019)

@SkeenRider: Ja, wahrscheinlich hast du recht. Ich widerspreche dir ja auch nicht. „Abfahrtslastig“ ist auch schlecht gewählt.... Ich will das Bike ja auch keineswegs schlechtreden. Vermutlich sind XC-Fully‘s heute tatsächlich die besseren Tourenbikes. Hat auch eine der bekannten Bikezeitschriften jüngst auch mal angemerkt. Keine Ahnung. Es scheint so, als hätte sich der Einsatzbereich des Skeen halt einfach verschoben. Vor ein paar wenigen Jahren war das ein ordentliches Marathon- oder Tourenfully. Da braucht‘s auch für meinen Geschmack keine 30er Felgen. (So was fahr ich an meinem Enduro!). Heute ist es also ein Trailbike - diese Bikekategorie gabs damals noch gar nicht. Und an einem Trailbike passt natürlich die gewählte Ausstattung. Aber nochmal: Ich vergleiche ja nicht zwingend nur mit dem alten Skeen! Ein Slide 160 wurde als AM/Enduro verkauft. Und das bei gleichem Gewicht. Das Slide 140 Carbon war mit ähnlichen Einsatzbereich teilsweise noch leichter (je nach Ausstattungsvariante). Zugegeben, beide mit 27,5“.

Schönes Rad, Radon-typisch geiles Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und wird voraussichtlich auch gut funktionieren.


----------



## SkeenRider (5. November 2019)

bromoe schrieb:


> Oh Danke! Das habe ich wohl übersehen.. Scheinbar haben die aber nur etwas am Hinterbau verändert, der Rahmen sieht gleich aus. Reach ist etwas kürzer aufgrund der kürzeren Gabel.


Reach ist beim Skeen Trail länger.


----------



## SkeenRider (5. November 2019)

Marcman80 schrieb:


> @SkeenRider: Ja, wahrscheinlich hast du recht. Ich widerspreche dir ja auch nicht. „Abfahrtslastig“ ist auch schlecht gewählt.... Ich will das Bike ja auch keineswegs schlechtreden. Vermutlich sind XC-Fully‘s heute tatsächlich die besseren Tourenbikes. Hat auch eine der bekannten Bikezeitschriften jüngst auch mal angemerkt. Keine Ahnung. Es scheint so, als hätte sich der Einsatzbereich des Skeen halt einfach verschoben. Vor ein paar wenigen Jahren war das ein ordentliches Marathon- oder Tourenfully. Da braucht‘s auch für meinen Geschmack keine 30er Felgen. (So was fahr ich an meinem Enduro!). Heute ist es also ein Trailbike - diese Bikekategorie gabs damals noch gar nicht. Und an einem Trailbike passt natürlich die gewählte Ausstattung. Aber nochmal: Ich vergleiche ja nicht zwingend nur mit dem alten Skeen! Ein Slide 160 wurde als AM/Enduro verkauft. Und das bei gleichem Gewicht. Das Slide 140 Carbon war mit ähnlichen Einsatzbereich teilsweise noch leichter (je nach Ausstattungsvariante). Zugegeben, beide mit 27,5“.
> 
> Schönes Rad, Radon-typisch geiles Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und wird voraussichtlich auch gut funktionieren.



Du hast es ja schon richtig erwähnt das sich der Einsatzbereich verschoben hat. Ein XC Bike ist wahrscheinlich tatsächlich das bessere Tourenbike. Wenn ich an mein 2016er Slide denke und jetzt mein Slide Trail angucke dann muss ich schon schmunzeln. Das Slide von 2016 mit seinen doch recht kompakten Alu Rahmen mit 27.5" und mein Slide Trail mit doch recht massiven Carbon Rahmen 29" usw.....! Es liegen 3 Jahre zwischen den Bikes aber sie unterscheiden sich ziemlich Stark. Ich hatte auch ein Skeen von 2016 das hatte auch 27.5" und sogar noch eine Rock Shox SID Gabel und das kannst du mit dem Skeen Trail auch nicht mehr vergleichen.


----------



## skreetzh1dda (6. November 2019)

SkeenRider schrieb:


> Also auf meinem Handy wird es auch mehr richtung Gold angezeigt und auf meinem Tablet sieht es eher hell Gelb aus. Es kommt wirklich aufs Endgerät an. Live ist die Farbe der hammer. Eigentlich gehört es hier nicht hin aber machen wir mal eine Audnahmen. Eine genaue Vorstellung vom Bike folgt morgen im richtigen Thread.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 932494
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 932498


Geiles Bike, viel Spaß damit.
In welcher Einstellung war da der Flipchip? Sitzwinkel sieht schon reichlich flach aus.


----------



## SkeenRider (6. November 2019)

skreetzh1dda schrieb:


> Geiles Bike, viel Spaß damit.
> In welcher Einstellung war da der Flipchip? Sitzwinkel sieht schon reichlich flach aus.



Danke.
Flipchip steht auf Low also 75,5° Sitzwinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomax (15. November 2019)

Nachdem hier ja auch Radon mitliest hätte ich mal eine Frage:
Wann gibt's denn mal Bilder vom ebenfalls angekündigten Skeen Trail CF 10.0 (SL).
Bzw. ab wann ist denn das Bike bestellbar?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. November 2019)

Hier gibt es aktuell Lieferverzögerungen eines Herstellers, so dass wir die Produktion ein wenig nach hinten verschieben mussten.


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (3. Dezember 2019)

Ab wann ist denn das Skeen Trail Cf 9.0 verfügbar?Bleibt es bei Kw49,was ja diese Woche bedeutet?


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (4. Dezember 2019)

Flchlndwnhiller schrieb:


> Ab wann ist denn das Skeen Trail Cf 9.0 verfügbar?Bleibt es bei Kw49,was ja diese Woche bedeutet?


Ok,ist verfügbar jetzt...


----------



## TomPrp (15. Dezember 2019)

Removed


----------



## Phantomax (15. Dezember 2019)

Das hat eine gewisse Erotik.
Genauso wie Frauen-Schlamm-Catchen.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (15. Dezember 2019)

@Marcman80 @Resimilchkuh und @SkeenRider : Ihr habt ja letzten Monat über das Gewicht, den genauen Einsatzzweck, etc. diskutiert. Ich habe hier z.B. einen direkten Vergleich: der 2019er Radon Skeen Trail 10.0 mit 12,7 kg vs. 2020er Radon Skeen Trail CF 10.0 SL mit 12,7 kg. Die erste Frage, die einem durch den Kopf schießt, ohne alles Komponente für Komponente miteinander akribisch vergleichen zu wollen: WTF macht der neue Carbonrahmen aus, wenn das Bike genauso viel wiegt? Deswegen stelle ich mich in Eurer Diskussion schon auf die Seite von @Marcman80 und sage auch: die Carbon-MTBs und die MTBs allgemein werden mit jedem Jahr immer schwerer, egal welche Marke: Radon, Canyon, Scott - der Trend ist bei allen gleich und das sind keine DH-Maschinen, von dinen hier die Rede ist. Warum eigentlich? Hat man plötzlich festgestellt, dass man mit den leichten Rahmen/Bikes über die Jahre hinweg fahrlässig gehandelt hat und rudert jetzt heftig zurück, oder ist da eher die kostenoptimierte Herstellung, die sich negativ auf dem Gewicht auswirkt, bei den heutigen Carbonrahmen im Spiel?

Hier ist noch ein (ungünstigerer) Vergleich: 2019er Radon Skeen Trail 9.0 mit 12,8 kg vs. 2020er Radon Skeen Trail CF 9.0 mit 13,5 kg ?

BTW: mein Skeen 29 9.0 mit dem Alurahmen und aus dem Jahre 2015 wiegt nur 11,6 kg. Ist aber nur eine XC-Maschine mit 100mm Federweg, deswegen ziehe ich sie nicht für einen Vergleich heran.


----------



## SkeenRider (15. Dezember 2019)

skeeny_radoff schrieb:


> @Marcman80 @Resimilchkuh und @SkeenRider : Ihr habt ja letzten Monat über das Gewicht, den genauen Einsatzzweck, etc. diskutiert. Ich habe hier z.B. einen direkten Vergleich: der 2019er Radon Skeen Trail 10.0 mit 12,7 kg vs. 2020er Radon Skeen Trail CF 10.0 SL mit 12,7 kg. Die erste Frage, die einem durch den Kopf schießt, ohne alles Komponente für Komponente miteinander akribisch vergleichen zu wollen: WTF macht der neue Carbonrahmen aus, wenn das Bike genauso viel wiegt? Deswegen stelle ich mich in Eurer Diskussion schon auf die Seite von @Marcman80 und sage auch: die Carbon-MTBs und die MTBs allgemein werden mit jedem Jahr immer schwerer, egal welche Marke: Radon, Canyon, Scott - der Trend ist bei allen gleich und das sind keine DH-Maschinen, von dinen hier die Rede ist. Warum eigentlich? Hat man plötzlich festgestellt, dass man mit den leichten Rahmen/Bikes über die Jahre hinweg fahrlässig gehandelt hat und rudert jetzt heftig zurück, oder ist da eher die kostenoptimierte Herstellung, die sich negativ auf dem Gewicht auswirkt, bei den heutigen Carbonrahmen im Spiel?
> 
> Hier ist noch ein (ungünstigerer) Vergleich: 2019er Radon Skeen Trail 9.0 mit 12,8 kg vs. 2020er Radon Skeen Trail CF 9.0 mit 13,5 kg ?
> 
> BTW: mein Skeen 29 9.0 mit dem Alurahmen und aus dem Jahre 2015 wiegt nur 11,6 kg. Ist aber nur eine XC-Maschine mit 100mm Federweg, deswegen ziehe ich sie nicht für einen Vergleich heran.


Bei gleichem Gewicht wird der Carbonrahmen Steifer/ Stabiler sein. Ich denke das die Hersteller die Rahmen lieber was stabiler, schwerer, haltbarer machen.


----------



## baconcookie (16. Dezember 2019)

meine theorie: die leute werden immer fetter, also müssen das die bikes auch

bitte nicht ganz ernst nehmen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Dezember 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> die leute werden immer fetter,



An mir liegts nich, ich war schon immer fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skeeny_radoff (17. Dezember 2019)

An mir liegt's auch nicht  ?


----------



## h0tte (17. Dezember 2019)

Schiebt mal lieber ein paar erste Erfahrungen rüber statt über die aktuelle Industrie zu sprechen,.. Geht doch eh immer im full circle ?


----------



## skeeny_radoff (17. Dezember 2019)

Habe keine Erfahrungen, würde gerne ein neues Trail-Bike mit CF kaufen, aber die müssen ja alle so schwer sein ?

Und mit 1x12 (und auch mit 2x11) können die gegen mein 3x10 mit 20er Stambecco von Mountain Goat net anstinken ?

Scheiße, Leute, ich werde alt. Ich fange an, mich gegen das Neue zu wehren ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Dezember 2019)

Das CF 10.0 ist jetzt auch Online. Geile Schüssel, eigentlich genau das was mir als nächstes vorschwebt. Leider fehlen mir derzeit die Penunsen.
Gibt's heute sogar mit 10%


----------



## skeeny_radoff (19. Dezember 2019)

12,7 kg (AF alt) vs. 13,2 kg (CF neu) bei dem 10er. Jetzt kann man fair vergleichen, habe vorhin "normal" mit "SL" verglichen.


----------



## rider1970 (20. Dezember 2019)

schraeg schrieb:


> Das CF 10.0 ist jetzt auch Online. Geile Schüssel, eigentlich genau das was mir als nächstes vorschwebt. Leider fehlen mir derzeit die Penunsen.
> Gibt's heute sogar mit 10%



Hast doch noch dein schönes Slide Carbon, nicht mehr zufrieden oder Fuhrpark vergrößern


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Dezember 2019)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Hast doch noch dein schönes Slide Carbon, nicht mehr zufrieden oder Fuhrpark vergrößern



Doch die Carbon Schüssel geht gut bin ich sehr zufrieden mit ... Trend geht aber ja zum Drittrad


----------



## hubschraubaer (31. Dezember 2019)

Also, ich hatte ein Skeen Carbon 8.0 aus 2012. Das wog 11kg mit 120mm als 26er.
Mein jetziges Stevens Jura SL als 29er mit 120mm ist mit 10,9kg angegeben incl. Dropper Post.
Es gibt bei Bike Discount etliche Cube unter 12kg.
Finde die 2020er Skeen definitiv zu schwer !(die Canyons ebenso)
Die 2019er Alu Skeen waren leichter als die Carbonnachfolger....Paradox...


----------



## skeeny_radoff (31. Dezember 2019)

hubschraubaer schrieb:


> Stevens Jura SL



Hey, Danke für den Tipp, Stevens hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Radar. Versuche gerade herauszufinden, was Radon Skeen CF 10.0 SL im Vergleich zu Stevens Jura SL schwerer macht. Habe aber kein Bock alle Komponenten zu vergleichen, fange mal mit den üblichen Verdächtigen an:

Reifen +310g
Laufräder +200g
Lenker +80g

Uff... ich habe noch kein Kilo raus, aber ich höre schon mal schnell auf mit diesem Vergleich, weil es doch keine Sinn macht. Egal wo man hin langt, merkt man schnell, man nennt zwar die beiden MTBs "Trail-Irgendetwas", aber Stevens Jura Carbon SL hat doch einen Überhang in Richtung XC und Radon Skeen CF 10.0 SL hat auch einen Überhang in Richtung AM. Und preislig liegt Stevens beim Faktor 1,5 und ist relativ "hochgezüchtet", hat sehr viele XTR-Komponenten etc., etc. So kommen halt +1,8kg zusammen. Es muss aber am Rahmen und eventuel am Alu-Hinterbau liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubschraubaer (2. Januar 2020)

Beim Händler vor Ort gibts auch immer noch n paar %.
Die  Carbonkurbel + Federelemente machen auch noch wat wech.


----------



## McFly77 (31. Januar 2020)

Zur Zeit 10% auf die Neuen.


----------



## blange (12. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte mir ein Skeen Trail holen, bin aber wegen der Rahmengrösse noch unsicher. Bin 176 cm gross mit einer Schrittlänge von 85 cm. Radon spuckt mir ein 18 Zoll Rahmengrösse aus. Was meint ihr, ist das passend? Ich möchte mit dem Bike vor allem Touren fahren mit hohem Trailanteil. Da ich bislang vor allem mit dem Rennrad /Gravelbike unterwegs war, bin ich bei der Grössenwahl unsicher. 

Danke für eure Hilfe und Gruss, blange


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. März 2020)

blange schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich möchte mir ein Skeen Trail holen, bin aber wegen der Rahmengrösse noch unsicher. Bin 176 cm gross mit einer Schrittlänge von 85 cm. Radon spuckt mir ein 18 Zoll Rahmengrösse aus. Was meint ihr, ist das passend? Ich möchte mit dem Bike vor allem Touren fahren mit hohem Trailanteil. Da ich bislang vor allem mit dem Rennrad /Gravelbike unterwegs war, bin ich bei der Grössenwahl unsicher.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe und Gruss, blange



Wir würden dir 18" empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted 319860 (25. März 2020)

Denke auch über das Skeen Trail nach, bin mir nur bei der Größe nicht ganz schlüssig mit 190cm und SL 90cm. Ist das noch 20'' oder schon eher 22''?


----------



## jokerito (24. April 2020)

@ledberg, was hast du nun genommen? Ich bin 1,92 und SL 88 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (24. April 2020)

Ich bin 1,83 mit 86 Schrittlänge und hab L genommen.Und es ist schon an der Grenze,Xl waere wohl auch gegangen.


----------



## Fatoni (25. April 2020)

Hat schonmal jemand das CF 10.0 SL in freier Wildbahn gesehen?
Auf der offiziellen Seite sieht es mal eher grünlich und mal eher gelblich aus.

Ausstattung ist top für den Preis aber die Farbe macht es einem nicht einfach. Grünlich eher Militärfarben geht in Ordnung, so ein Curryton eher nicht.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (25. April 2020)

Hä? Miltärgrün, cyrrygelb? Auf dem offiziellen Bild sieht es doch eher "grau" aus ?


----------



## Fatoni (25. April 2020)

Also beschrieben ist es als dark oliv/matt oliv müsste ja dann ins grüne gehen.
Kommt wohl halt sehr aufs Ausgabegerät an womit man die Bilder sieht.

Bei mir sieht das Bild vom ganzen Rad gelblich aus und das Detail so graugrün.
Also auf jeden Fall sehen die Farben auf beiden Bildern unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## skeeny_radoff (25. April 2020)

Machs halt dreckig, dann ist es Wurscht... ?


----------



## AndiDesc (20. Mai 2020)

Fatoni schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand das CF 10.0 SL in freier Wildbahn gesehen?
> Auf der offiziellen Seite sieht es mal eher grünlich und mal eher gelblich aus.
> 
> Ausstattung ist top für den Preis aber die Farbe macht es einem nicht einfach. Grünlich eher Militärfarben geht in Ordnung, so ein Curryton eher nicht.



Hier mal ein Bild in Freier Wildbahn. Farbe ist definitiv oliv Grün und keinesfalls Gelb oder Curry ?


----------



## Stufen (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo, ich habe mir das Skeen 10.0 bestellt.
Leider habe ich die Farbe lightgrey noch nie in „echt“ gesehen. Kann jemand ein Bild einstellen?
Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der Magura Bremse am 9.0 & 10.0.? 
Ich möchte direkt die Bremse auf 200er Scheiben updaten. Welchen Adapter benötigte ich am Hinterbau? 

Wie ist eure Erfahrung mit den Skeen Trail CF?


----------



## AndiDesc (21. Mai 2020)

Stufen schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir das Skeen 10.0 bestellt.
> Leider habe ich die Farbe lightgrey noch nie in „echt“ gesehen. Kann jemand ein Bild einstellen?
> Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der Magura Bremse am 9.0 & 10.0.?
> Ich möchte direkt die Bremse auf 200er Scheiben updaten. Welchen Adapter benötigte ich am Hinterbau?
> ...


Zur Bremse: hinten brauchst du 20mm aber wenn du Vorne & Hinten umbaust kannst du den 20mm von Vorne hernehmen. Vorne brauchst du einen 40mm.


----------



## Flchlndwnhiller (21. Mai 2020)

Möchtest du denn Downhill mit deinem Bike fahren?Vorne 4 Kolben von der Mt5 und hinten 2 Kolben aus der Mt 4 sind doch mehr als reichlich.Mich bringt die immer zum stehen...und das bei über 90 kg.


----------



## Stufen (21. Mai 2020)

AndiDesc schrieb:


> Zur Bremse: hinten brauchst du 20mm aber wenn du Vorne & Hinten umbaust kannst du den 20mm von Vorne hernehmen. Vorne brauchst du einen 40mm.



?   Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stufen (21. Mai 2020)

Flchlndwnhiller schrieb:


> Möchtest du denn Downhill mit deinem Bike fahren?Vorne 4 Kolben von der Mt5 und hinten 2 Kolben aus der Mt 4 sind doch mehr als reichlich.Mich bringt die immer zum stehen...und das bei über 90 kg.



Meiner Meinung nach sorgen große Bremsscheiben für mehr Kontrolle!

Kürzer Bremszeit
weniger Kraft die benötigt wird
bessere Dosierbarkeit
Deshalb möchte ich auf 200mm Upgraden. 
Ich bin mir sicher das mich die 180er Scheiben auch zum stehen bringen aber mir macht es bestimmt mit den Upgrade noch mehr Spaß!


----------



## Stufen (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo, seit Donnerstag habe ich endlich auch mein Skeen. Leider gab es im Megastore einen Fehler mit meiner Bestellung und anstatt eines 10.0 wurde ein 10.0 SL für mich bestellt. Ich war erst ein bisschen sauer,  da ich 3 Wochen auf das Rad gewartet habe. Letztendlich habe ich dann doch das 10.0 SL mitgenommen und auch noch einen kleine Rabatt bekommen.
Ich bin super zufrieden mit den Bike. Ich finde es ist super schnell und agil und es kann selbst auf anspruchsvolleren Trails noch ganz gut mithalten. 
Bis jetzt habe ich nach der ersten kurzen Tour auf Tubeless umgebaut und vorne einen Hans Dampf montiert. Fährt sich meiner Meinung nach in der Kombination viel besser und sicherer. Des Weiteren wurden die Griffe (Ergon)& der Sattel (SQ-lab) getauscht . Die Bremsen werden ich wohl noch ändern müssen. Bei den ein oder anderen Trail werden die 180er Scheiben zu heiß. Werden mal 200er Scheiben mit Trickstuff Belägen testen. 
Die Farbe finde ich auch mega. Auf den Bildern hat sie mich nie wirklich gefallen. In echt sieht es wirklich gut aus.


----------



## Roonieman (2. Juni 2020)

So das 9er Skeen ist bestellt. Hoffe auf flotte Lieferung, will endlich biken. Ist mein erstes Fully und bin mega gespannt ?


----------



## Naluli (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand, ob im Skeen CF Rahmen eine durchgehende Zughülle verläuft? Ich würde an meinem 10.0 gerne den NX-Schalthebel gegen den GX tauschen und hoffe, einfach die alte Zughülle (noch so gut wie neu) als Führungshilfe beim Verlegen des Schaltzugs durch den Rahmen nehmen zu können. Gibt es darüber hinaus irgendwelche Fallstricke/fiese Fehler, die mir widerfahren könnten? 

2. Ist nach dem Installieren des neuen Schalthebels eine erneute Einstellung der Schaltung notwendig (außer der Zugspannung)? Endanschläge und Umschlingung meine ich... hängen die in irgendeiner Weise vom Schaltzug ab, oder kann ich das Schaltwerk nach Installation des neuen Schalthebels unberührt lassen?

Danke für euren Support und beste Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## godofglow (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ähnliche Fragestellung für das aktuelle Skeen Trail CF.

176cm groß und eine Schrittlänge von 84cm.
Rechnerisch komme ich bei Radon auf 19", also genau zwischen 18" und 20".
(20" ab 87cm Schrittlänge / 18" bis 81cm)

Aktuell auf einem Canyon Nerve von 2013 in M unterwegs.
Viel Touren und immer mal wieder ein S0/S1 Trail dazu.

Was sagt eurer Bauchgefühl? 18" oder 20"
Probefahren wäre in Bonn bei Radon immer noch möglich, richtig?

Dank euch


----------



## Naluli (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin 183cm groß und hab ne 84cm Schrittlänge. Habe das Skeen Trail 10.0 CF in Größe 18 genommen und es passt mir perfekt. Ich läge genau wie du zwischen 18 und 20, ausschlaggebend war aber, dass meine Frau (170cm, 80cm Sl) das Bike auch fahren will, daher der "Kompromiss", der sich aber gar nicht als solcher rausgestellt hat! Wir fühlen uns beide extrem wohl auf dem Rad. Mit meinen recht kurzen Beinen und meinem langen Oberkörper muss die Sattelstütze auf Stufe 6 von 14 oder 15 möglichen rausziehen und es passt einwandfrei. Ich fahre zusätzlich das aktuelle Jealous AL in Größe 20, hab bei diesem aber schon den Vorbau, serienmäßig 75mm, gegen einen 50mm getauscht, weil mir die Position zu gestreckt war. Und das, obwohl ich eher ein "Sitzriese" mit langem Oberkörper und langen Armen bin. 
Das Skeen würde ich persönlich nicht in Größe 20 fahren wollen, sofern es mal technischer auf den Trails wird. Der Reachwert fällt meines Erachtens echt amtlich aus. Das sind freilich subjektive Empfindungen, hoffe, es hilft dir weiter.

Kurzum: Fährst du das Skeen technisch auf Trails, definitiv ne 18 bei deiner Größe (aus meiner Sicht), da ich mit meinen 183cm es mir in 20 schon als zu groß vorstelle.


----------



## Roonieman (15. Juni 2020)

Wie mein Vorredner würde ich rein vom Gefühl auch bei dir zum 18er raten. Ich habe das cf9.0 in 20 zoll. Bin 186 mit 86er Schrittlänge. Mit 20 fühle ich mich mega wohl. Wäre ich aber kleiner denke ich wär mir das 20er zu groß. Ich habe die Bikes ehröich gesagt kleiner eingeschätzt?.


----------



## Traveller91 (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Wohnt zufällig einer von euch im Bodensee bzw. Schwarzwald und würde mich mal auf sein Skeen setzen lassen?


----------



## Roonieman (17. Juni 2020)

Leider nein. Komme aus dem Raum Frankfurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traveller91 (3. Juli 2020)

Schade, alternativ wäre auch der Raum Schwarzwald oder das Allgäu möglich.
Hat da zufällig irgendeiner ein Skeen CF mit dem ich mal ne Parkplatzrunde drehen dürfte?

Grüße und danke vorab


----------



## Rob1982 (12. Juli 2020)

Grüße an die Skeen-Fahrer.

Hab seit 2 Tagen mein CF 10 SL und finde das Bike ziemlich geil. Was mich etwas nervt, ist der recht laute Freilauf.

Ist es bei euch auch so?

@ Traveller91
Ich könnte dir Siegen in NRW anbieten, aber 80 km weiter bist du schon in Bonn


----------



## Roonieman (12. Juli 2020)

Ja Freilauf finde ich auch laut. Aber stört mich nicht arg


----------



## Deleted 542688 (15. Juli 2020)

Gestern das Skeen Trail CF 9.0 bestellt. Jetzt heißt es 4 Wochen warten. In 16" war es zum Glück noch lieferbar.


----------



## Rob1982 (15. Juli 2020)

Roonieman schrieb:


> Ja Freilauf finde ich auch laut. Aber stört mich nicht arg


Mich schon etwas. Bin aber mechanisch nicht so versiert, dass ich das Ding eine Woche nach Kauf anfange auseinander zu nehmen und mit irgendwelchen Schmiermitteln voll mache, wie YouTube es empfiehlt ?


----------



## DW131292 (1. August 2020)

Hallo,
bin kurz davor mir das Skeen Trail CF 10.0 SL zu bestellen. 
Bin nur bei der Rahmengröße etwas skeptisch.
Sind 16 ° bei einer Körpergröße von 1,70 und einer Schrittlänge von 77 noch ausreichend, oder schon zu klein?
Habe gelesen, dass einem User 18 ° bei 176 empfohlen wurde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 542688 (1. August 2020)

DW131292 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin kurz davor mir das Skeen Trail CF 10.0 SL zu bestellen.
> Bin nur bei der Rahmengröße etwas skeptisch.
> Sind 16 ° bei einer Körpergröße von 1,70 und einer Schrittlänge von 77 noch ausreichend, oder schon zu klein?
> Habe gelesen, dass einem User 18 ° bei 176 empfohlen wurde ...


Ich bin 1,70m und SL76 und hab es in 18" bestellt. 16" wäre doch etwas klein.


----------



## DW131292 (2. August 2020)

Pokemon schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,70m und SL76 und hab es in 18" bestellt. 16" wäre doch etwas klein.


Danke für die Info  muss ich wohl weiter nach einem Bike suchen.


----------

